# Fluid Film



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I got a good deal on my new oil burner last year, but the dealer that had it had used it for plowing their lot and left it with salt on it for several months. It's got some surface rust going underneath now -nothing serious -, but I want to nip it in the bud before it gets any worse. I was doing some research and discovered this lubrication/rustproofing spray made out of lanolin called 'Fluid Film.' I had never heard of it, but the reviews are pretty incredible everywhere I've looked. So I'm thinking about ordering some of it to spray on my truck. Have any of you ever used it or heard of it? Apparently, you can undercoat your entire vehicle with it and it will prevent rust for an entire winter season. The claims are that it will creep into all the nooks and crannies you can't easily get to and stop rust from getting a foothold. I know it's used by the Coast Guard and others, but I'm just interested in what you all have to say. I can think of some good uses on the OB as well!

JD


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We undercoat our plow trucks with it, as well as using it on locks, sander etc. We had a pretty lightweight winter here in NW Vermont, but the fluid film is still on the trucks since last fall, and Stacey sprayed all the hinges and latches on my new (to me) ARE truck cap as soon as I got it home the other day! There is a VERY noticable difference in turning the latch handle!!


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Received a small can of it in a "goodie bag" at a British car show and I love the stuff.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

OK. I ordered a few of the big spray cans. The cheapest price I could find after surfing the internet for a while was at mcmaster.com. It doesn't come up when you do a search for 'fluid film,' on their site but I found the part number on another site and you can search using that. The part number is: 12055k74. It costs $5.95 per can there in orders up to 11 cans and $5.55 per can if you order more. Compared to other sites that are charging over $10 per can, that seems pretty good. I hope to get it in a day or two and I'm going to get to work spraying everything in sight!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I got my cans of Fluid Film last week and gave it a try. I'm impressed by it. I lubricated some hinges and locks and it worked great. I also sprayed it on some of the rusty areas of my truck. I decided to go ahead and get a gallon of it and a spray gun. I'm going to completely undercoat my truck and my wife's car.


----------

